# Infusions in LS



## Jena (May 19, 2017)

Hi All,

Hopefully this will be my last question before I take the plunge. I've read not to add tea's or milk to LS, but my olive oil usually comes in the house, straight into mason jars over teas and herbs. I'm thinking infused oils would be fine since the herbs were all dry when I started, and I always spritz the mason jars with rubbing alcohol to be safe. Will this require a preservative? There is no water involved.


----------



## Susie (May 19, 2017)

It's really early here, so please forgive my muzziness, but are you asking if the infusions need a preservative?  You said there is no water, but liquid soap requires lots of water.  

What are you hoping to achieve by using infused olive oil.  I assure you that no "benefits" of herbs and teas will survive the lye bath.


----------



## Jena (May 20, 2017)

That's a good point. I was thinking on the basis that I'm not adding water to the infused oils. I infuse the olive oil for my CP soaps on a consistent basis. I know the lye kills most benefits, but the soaps are always different and nice.  I'm guessing this will be okay then, as long as I stay within the appropriate ratio of water. Since it's my second, and the first flopped, I figure I'm not going to add anything but the water and sodium lactate at dilusion.

Thanks for answering. Sorry for the time last night. It's my night owl nature.


----------



## Susie (May 20, 2017)

You can indeed infuse any dried herb into the oil for liquid soap.  I routinely use paprika infused olive oil for mine, as it gives a nice shade of yellow I can't get otherwise.


----------



## Jena (May 28, 2017)

*I finally did it*

I finally bit the bullet and tried again. 

I used the instructions on the page you gave me before. It came to a thick trace really fast, and when a few bubbles flew, I left it for the night. Tested, no zap. I was surprised the paste was hard and not soft. This morning I added the water and sodium lactate. My mason jar is apothecary, and kept leaking so I threw the contents back in a pot and left it sit until I couldn't stand it anymore, and got out my stick blender. So, it's really cloudy, but it is soap. 

The ph on the meter now is 8.4. Should I be worried it's so low again, even though it's in safe range. I also added Germall plus. It seems gentle enough. (Washed my hands with it. I can never resist checking a new soap for suds. I know, It's stupid that I'm amazed every time I see suds.) Anyway, I figured I'd set it aside for a week before putting it in the shower.

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Susie (May 28, 2017)

It is fine, go ahead and enjoy.  The cloudiness is tiny bubbles from the stick blender.  I get them, too, as I am too impatient to wait for full dilution.  They will all go away over time.  

Trust me, I still grin every time I lather up my hands to test a new batch.  I am still amazed that I can make soap that actually works, and is GOOD soap.


----------



## DeeAnna (May 28, 2017)

"...The ph on the meter now is 8.4. Should I be worried it's so low again, even though it's in safe range...."

I would not expect the pH to be that low. Are you doing the test correctly? http://www.modernsoapmaking.com/how-to-ph-test-handmade-soap/


----------



## Susie (May 28, 2017)

I just assumed with a pH in non-separated soap that the test was done incorrectly.  All I cared was that it was zapless.  But I probably should have said something.


----------



## Jena (May 28, 2017)

*Ph*

I've been placing the meter into the soap to a line where your supposed to stop. It's a Homdox portable.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jun 1, 2017)

Did you read the article I gave a link to? I really think you're not doing the test correctly. It's not just about using the meter per the manufacturer's instructions -- it's about preparing the sample properly so the meter can give an accurate reading. The apparent (inaccurate) pH is usually skewed low -- in other words, the actual, real pH is usually higher and often by quite a bit.

This issue with measuring pH incorrectly is so very, very common that I have the same opinion as Susie -- I automatically assume the test isn't being done properly. And even if done correctly, it isn't necessarily all that useful.


----------



## Jena (Jun 3, 2017)

I will read it. I could swear I did, but either it's late and my memory is vegged, or I missed it. Thanks for the reminder. I bought the meter to make sure products were safe, so I need to figure it out. We've been using the soap and it seems fine. I stored the rest so we can see any changes. That makes it easy to test again too.

I went back and read it. I think I had to leave half way through before. I was totally doing it wrong. We're away right now, but i'm going to retest when we get home. Thanks again for the nudge. I used to use strips but always hated them. I'm glad I didn't buy the drops now. I almost did in a moment of frustration.

I did add a little poly 80 to make sure the fragrance and preservative blended and the soap didn't thin.


----------

